

Egypt's Warning: Are you listening? - KedarMhaswade
http://www.chrismartenson.com/blog/egypts-warning-are-you-listening/52575

======
Vivtek
Energy-constrained? Egypt? Only if you have an entrenched, hidebound
investment sector that is uninterested in doing anything but seeking petroleum
rent and ensuring the continuation of its own hold on power.

Mistaking "oil" for "energy" is rather short-sighted, isn't it?

~~~
Qz
Can you expand on that? I'm not familiar with Egypt's non-oil energy
situation.

~~~
Vivtek
It's 97% sun-drenched desert. There's plenty of energy in Egypt, on average 12
hours a day.

~~~
Qz
Good point. Hopefully solar tech will get to the point where making use of
that energy is worth the investment.

------
csomar
No, nobody is listening. Try to convince a Tunisian 30 years ago, that if no
economical and political changes are be done to save the country economy and
stability, a disaster may happen and cost dearly to him, in the first place.

He may understand, but he is not _interested_. He won't move. The same is for
people and the whole world working with this banking system. They may agree
that the system is bankrupt and may fail them at any moment. But only few are
bothered with it.

When the system collapse, they start complaining and protesting.

------
hasenj
No I think it's more about the corrupt and oppressive regime.

The people weren't chanting "give us food"; they were chanting "The people
want to oust the regime".

~~~
Qz
I think it culminated in that, but as with every revolution in history, the
causes of these things are far more nuanced and complex than they tend to
appear at first glance. The American Revolution was about far more than taxes
on tea for example.

